# German Ram spawning questions



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm throwing the net wide here, hoping to pull back anything.

My rams have been spawning once a week-10days for nearly 2 months, but rhe eggs dont seem to make it past 24-48 hours.

It seems to be primarily the female eating the eggs, i'm wondering if i ahould separate them from the eggs next time to see what happens. Secondary tank? Or tank divider?

I'm wondering if i'm feeding enough or if the water params arent nice enough that she feels the need to eat them?

I feed them frozen daphinia,frozen bloodworms, shrimp pellets, nls pellets.

Nitrate is next to nothing, no ammonia/nitrite, ph 7, temp 82f, lights on for about 9 hrs a day.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

From past experience, I have success removing the parents and placing the eggs near sponge filter. It's the easiest thing. Remember you need some waterflow and try to remove the eggs with fungi.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

If you want to raise them, remove the eggs.  Some pairs never do parent raise and it is not dependent on anything but them 

I would fill a 10g with tap water, add about 10 ml of hydrogen peroxide an air stone and see how it goes. You should start a sponge filter in one of your existing tanks then add it to your 10g when you have free swimmers.

It will be about 7 days from egg to swimmers. Once they all are swimming you will have to feed them Fresh hatched BBS are good, but I found the new fry too small to eat them. I used microworms for about 6 to 7 days, then mixed in hatched bbs.

Good luck with them.


----------

